# Bring back the TRIANGLE!!!!!



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

*Should the poor Triangle be resurrected?*​
Yes 812.90%No 11.61%What triangle? 4470.97%Yes and No 00.00%No and Yes 11.61%GHS cracks me up over the Triangle scandal.812.90%


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Still p!ssing myself laughing that the missing triangle icon has led to pages of debate LMFAO!! :laugh: :lol: :lol:

I do want it back though, I have no idea what it is or what it represents, but I feel cheated and robbed for missing out on something potentially special here. :laugh:

Would also p!ss my self laughing if it was not resurrected - or a heptagon or similar shaped object were to replace it.

And yes, I have far too much free time on my hands. :laugh:

PS. Sorry GHS, only messing around, can see the point your trying make.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Still p!ssing myself laughing the missing triangle icon has led to pages of debate LMFAO!! :laugh: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I do want it back though, I have no idea what it is or what it represents, but I feel cheated and robbed for missing out on something potentially special here.
> 
> ...


Make it a Dumbell shape i say...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

[obi wan kenobi voice]These are not the triangles you are looking for....[/obi]


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

The poll options are f*cking awesome mate, really made me laugh.

Wish i could rep you for that.

Did anyone hear that Lorian said he would made changes and he still hasn't made them yet and it makes me very upset because i want the changes to be made and when they're made everyone will realise that they're great and Lorian said he would do it and he still hasn't done it and he's a very bad man and i don't think i like him anymore and all his business ventures are going up the toilet because he hasn't put the triangle back on UKM and when he does everyone will use and understand the power of the triangle and with it will come great power and wisdon!

:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

C*NT


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Make it a Dumbell shape i say...


I think in homage to GHS and his tireless campaign, Lorian should bring back a tiny icon of GHS's face instead of the triangle :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> C*NT


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you are taking the pelters like a porn star takes jizz in the face  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I think in homage to GHS and his tireless campaign, Lorian should bring back a tiny icon of GHS's face instead of the triangle :whistling:


Or maybe a caravan... :whistling: .........


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I voted what triangle, think im missing something here. What does this triangle do? I was told if you click it, it re-directs you to a page of the best quality gear, full cycles for £10 each rawr.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I f*&king knew it, its a conspiracy.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I voted what triangle, think im missing something here. What does this triangle do? I was told if you click it, it re-directs you to a page of the best quality gear, full cycles for £10 each rawr.


Takes you to the last post you read in that particular thread. It was absolute genius!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

All you bastards are just big bullys!!!

Where is Lorian when you need him???


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I did put a thread up in the suggestions section before even GHS mentioned it but it got ignored :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Takes you to the last post you read in that particular thread.* It was absolute genius*!!! :thumbup1:


 Thank you!!!

Sombody who knows the triangle for what it really is :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I f*&king knew it, its a conspiracy.


F*ck sake Rams, i actually just burst out laughing at my desk in work :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GHS's new avi


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh: I need to go home, before people in here start to think i'm mental :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> GHS's new avi


ROFLMFAO!! :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do feel bad for old GHS getting the p!ss ripped into though, but sure he knows it's just a bit of fun.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry Syler I can take/deserve a bit of p*ss taking its all part of the fun.

It will be someone else's turn next week and I'll be the first one to take the p*ss


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

He loves it, dirty cow that he is 

Hey, only worse thing than people talking about you, is when they don't


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<< BOOOM!

The TRIANGLE is back BABEY!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Takes you to the last post you read in that particular thread. It was absolute genius!!! :thumbup1:


You don't need "The Triangle" for that, you can do it with "The Small Squares"

to the left of the thread title

Small Squares are the future:thumbup1:

Sorry GHS, but fvck the triangle:tongue:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You don't need "The Triangle" for that, you can do it with "The Small Squares"
> 
> to the left of the thread title
> 
> Small Squares are the future:thumbup1:


What squares??! Now there's squares too?

Fcking shapes of geometry are taking over here! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You don't need "The Triangle" for that, you can do it with "The Small Squares"
> 
> to the left of the thread title
> 
> ...


Im pressing the square but nowts happening:confused1:....oh ffs bring back the tri....on second thoughts i`ll leave it there...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Im pressing the square but nowts happening:confused1:....oh ffs bring back the tri....on second thoughts i`ll leave it there...


Your pressing the little blue square directly to the left of the thread title??

Not the booklet type one

Its blue and has a sort of white tick in it (ok, the tick kinda looks triangular, but its

in a square:thumbup1: :thumbup1: )

If you hovver over it, it actually says take to first new post, not you actually

but your pointy arrow thing, I believe its called cursor


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Your pressing the little blue square directly to the left of the thread title??
> 
> Not the booklet type one
> 
> ...


Never even noticed that before....:laugh:.......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What triangle?

Was it the badge?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't believe I have been moaning about that triangle for so long when there was the square there all along??

I didn't even notice the square :lol:

Would still like the triangle back though.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> What squares??! Now there's squares too?
> 
> *Fcking shapes of geometry are taking over here!* :laugh: :lol:


Forum is definitely going downhill fast, I remember when I joined there wasn't any of this polygonal nonsense!!!

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I f*&king knew it, its a conspiracy.


HAHAHA!

DAMMIT! Have repped you already :cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

IT IS BACK WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!! CHECK OUT THE LAST 10 POSTS ON THE MAIN PAGE PEOPLE!! SCAN TO THE RIGHT AND THERE YOU HAVE THE LITTLE DEVIL HIMSELF IN ALL HIS FORMER GLORY!!!!

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I am so glad that the mighty triangle has returned!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

I prefare hexagons :thumbup1:


----------

